# Ohio



## byles01 (May 12, 2012)

I relocated to Ohio about a year ago from Tennessee, and was woundering if there are any members on this site also living here that could share some local info with me, good places to buy supplies, best reptile events, rescues ect. 

thanks to all


----------



## lisa127 (May 12, 2012)

I live in Ohio. I'm not sure what part of the state you are in. I'm in the Cleveland suburbs...northeast Ohio.


----------



## byles01 (May 12, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> I live in Ohio. I'm not sure what part of the state you are in. I'm in the Cleveland suburbs...northeast Ohio.


i live just a little outside of mansfield, south of you!! not really far at all


----------



## lisa127 (May 12, 2012)

I'm as far north as you can get. Everything is south of me!....LOL

I'll tell you the Cleveland reptile show is not all that impressive. Lots of corn snakes, leopard geckos, crested geckos, some beardies. The Columbus show I haven't been to in I'd say at least 5 years unfortunately, but it's better than the Cleveland show if it's still the same.

There is one reptile rescue I know of but I can't think of the name at the moment. When I do I'll post it. 

NOAH is our local herp society. Go to NOAHonline.info

Anything else you need to know, just let me know!


----------



## rltwaddle (May 12, 2012)

I live a little bit away from Akron/canton.. Not far from either of you. I'm new to tort keeping, have my first Russian.


----------



## lisa127 (May 12, 2012)

I just remembered....Arrowhead Reptile Rescue. I think they are in Cincinnati though.

rltwaddle, not far from me at all.


----------



## byles01 (May 12, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> I just remembered....Arrowhead Reptile Rescue. I think they are in Cincinnati though.
> 
> rltwaddle, not far from me at all.



ive been to the columbus one a few times , and providing i can get the day off i will be there on the 19th, not a bad show really, its a little small but lots of good deals and plenty of torts usually. 



byles01 said:


> lisa127 said:
> 
> 
> > I just remembered....Arrowhead Reptile Rescue. I think they are in Cincinnati though.
> ...



and its great to hear from both of you, nice to know im not alone here in this boring place lol, 

rltwaddle how old is your russian?


----------



## lisa127 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, the Cleveland one has no tortoises or turtles to really speak of. The Cleveland one is also smaller than the Columbus one. I really need to get to another. I've never been to any but those two.


----------



## byles01 (May 12, 2012)

lisa127 said:


> Yeah, the Cleveland one has no tortoises or turtles to really speak of. The Cleveland one is also smaller than the Columbus one. I really need to get to another. I've never been to any but those two.



they have the columbus show once a month and its like 4 bucks admission, held at the moose lodge, google is best for directions, its worth it i think. are there any good shops up your way besides the normal petco type stores? i have been trying to locate some exotic type shops but theres really little info listed online that im able to find.


----------



## lisa127 (May 12, 2012)

No, not really. There is one about 7 miles from my house that I checked out once a while back and it was horrible. There was one other one but I'm not sure if it's still around. I'll have to ask my husband. I thought i remember that they moved, but not far. If they stayed open after that, I have no idea. 

There is a privately owned shop by me that specializes in birds, reptiles, and small animals. Most everything is either bred by them or bought from private breeders. She never has a huge selection, but the animals are healthy enough that I stop in once in a while to see what she has. Since she mainly focuses on baby birds, her reptile section usually only has about 10 animals at a time at most. Probably less.


----------



## rltwaddle (May 12, 2012)

My Russian tort is between 5-10 years old. He's 4-5 inches, wild caught male.


----------



## jacquiroell (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm down here in Cincinnati. I haven't found any great stores for torts. Mostly it's fish and lizards. I have a 5yr old Russian


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm moving to Columbus in two weeks! I think the first thing I will do is take my little guy/gal to the vet. Anyone know of a good one?


----------



## harris (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been going to Parma Pets in NE Ohio for the past 20yrs or so. It's nothing like it was back in the 80's and 90's but he still gets a fair share amount of exotics in.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 12, 2012)

harris said:


> I've been going to Parma Pets in NE Ohio for the past 20yrs or so. It's nothing like it was back in the 80's and 90's but he still gets a fair share amount of exotics in.



I've been there a couple of times. I was never there in the 80's or 90's. I think the couple of times I was there may have been 8 or so years ago. 

Do you live in that area?


----------



## harris (Jun 13, 2012)

Fairly close.


----------



## Cherbear (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm east of Columbus. Been to the All Ohio Reptile Show many times. Mostly snakes, but I have bought a tort or two there.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am half way between Cleveland and Cedar Point! There is a great pet store in Elyria called Best in Pets. The guy who owns it specializes in turtles. They were way more informative than the pet store we got our Redfoot from... I wish I had known about him first.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 27, 2012)

*I own a small farm in Ohio. Lease it out, they grow corn on it!*


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in NE ohio! Near cleveland.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 2, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> I live in NE ohio! Near cleveland.



East or west ? I am west of Cleveland! 

It would be great if we got a group together and meet sometime have lunch and share stories!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 2, 2012)

About 10 miles from the lake, south. You wouldnt want to have lunch with me, I am only 11.


----------



## JoeB (Oct 5, 2012)

I live in Toledo.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 5, 2012)

JoeB said:


> I live in Toledo.



Cool


----------

